# If you want to avoid.....



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

.....getting your ass gored by wild boars while sitting in your car......just follow these simple instructions!

Get a secure cage......










Ensure they've got company on their journey....










And the boars will be relaxed and happy when they arrive at their destination!










Hey....I'm not telling you anything you don't already know!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Well Xtreme you certainly have a passion for the wildlife!!! How do they get on with the donkey and the tortoise?? :flypig::ranger: Or do they belong to someone else? Are ya planning a BBQ ?!?!?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

You spend far too much time with hairy creatures! which probably accounts for your lack of sensitivity to us:behindsofa: "middle aged ladies" .....


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I suppose if you can't get an under 30 year old ya gotta take what ya can get :behindsofa:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

lol ..... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: well the boar looks under 30 to me so Xtreme must have got lucky this time ! :behindsofa: .....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

They are our boars.......Ginger and Blodwen, who are brother and sister.

They're off on holiday for a couple of weeks at a friends house.....as company for George the pig.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> They are our boars.......Ginger and Blodwen, who are brother and sister.
> 
> They're off on holiday for a couple of weeks at a friends house.....as company for George the pig.


Xtreme ... I want to apologise  honestly ...... although I know, and I hope you know, that these comments are all in good fun! Im crap at being nasty even in a jokey way ... so now I feel guilty about what I wrote ...... so sorry.. I will try to remain kind and considerate as befits my personality .... :flock::flock:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Apologise for what Sue? 

What have you done? 

It's not as if you've burnt my tea or faked an orgasm have you?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Xtreme ... I want to apologise  honestly ...... although I know, and I hope you know, that these comments are all in good fun! Im crap at being nasty even in a jokey way ... so now I feel guilty about what I wrote ...... so sorry.. I will try to remain kind and considerate as befits my personality .... :flock::flock:


He must know we'e joking Sue . I was just gettin' it in before someone else did.

:hail: Extreme. I wish your family no harm and hope they enjoy their hol's.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Xtreme ... I want to apologise  honestly ...... although I know, and I hope you know, that these comments are all in good fun! Im crap at being nasty even in a jokey way ... so now I feel guilty about what I wrote ...... so sorry.. I will try to remain kind and considerate as befits my personality .... :flock::flock:


WHAT???? apologising to Xtreme???? I dont think so!!!!!!

Hey Xtreme your babies maybe be prettier than mine, but I¡ll bet they're better behaved!!!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Is that your son in the back of the van with the boar? He looks a lot like you anyway!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Is that your son in the back of the van with the boar? He looks a lot like you anyway!!!



Is that your son in the back of the van with the guy in a T-shirt? He looks a lot like you anyway!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Is that your son in the back of the van with the boar? He looks a lot like you anyway!!!


Yes Tally....he's the youngest at 18.....but he looks more like the wife.

The 21 year old looks like me!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Thought so XT - he really does look like you though (not having seen a photo of your wife). Is that donkey dung he's carrying for your veggie patch??


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Thought so XT - he really does look like you though (not having seen a photo of your wife). Is that donkey dung he's carrying for your veggie patch??


You got it Tally! Steaming fresh!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You got it Tally! Steaming fresh!


Photos of your prize marrow next then, XT?!?!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Apologise for what Sue?
> 
> What have you done?
> 
> It's not as if you've burnt my tea or faked an orgasm have you?


lol .... I was apologising for being rude to you ...... ! but if you didnt even notice then maybe I´ll just carry on as normal.......:israel:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> lol .... I was apologising for being rude to you ...... ! but if you didnt even notice then maybe I´ll just carry on as normal.......:israel:


Sorry Sue....but I just didn't notice! 

The first sign of a woman's displeasure that registers with me is when I get my face slapped.....and that's been a pretty regular occurence throughout my life.

In the 70's I took more punishment than Richard Dunn when he fought Muhammad Ali!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Sorry Sue....but I just didn't notice!
> 
> The first sign of a woman's displeasure that registers with me is when I get my face slapped.....and that's been a pretty regular occurence throughout my life.
> 
> In the 70's I took more punishment than Richard Dunn when he fought Muhammad Ali!


:lol::lol::lol: ok ... so you dont do "subtle" ... I´ll remember that Xtreme!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> :lol::lol::lol: ok ... so you dont do "subtle" ... I´ll remember that Xtreme!


In my world, foreplay is like a queue at an amusement park ride!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> In my world, foreplay is like a queue at an amusement park ride!


whats that then ... ? lots of pushing and shoving and being disappointed when you get off the ride !!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> whats that then ... ? lots of pushing and shoving and being disappointed when you get off the ride !!


Verrrry good Sue :lol::lol::lol:. The wit on here just gets better!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> whats that then ... ? lots of pushing and shoving and being disappointed when you get off the ride !!


And my hat always keeps blowing off when it speeds up.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Verrrry good Sue :lol::lol::lol:. The wit on here just gets better!!!


Gracias Chica ... Ive held back from posting certain replies to Xtreme so as not to lower the tone! but have now decided we should occasionally give him a run for his money ! :wave:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> And my hat always keeps blowing off when it speeds up.


Try a balaclava ...... :roll:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Here's an update on Blodwen and Ginger!

They're settling in well with George the pig and enjoying their little holiday!



















And here's a message from George for Stravinsky!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

This is George telling Strav that he thinks our ex-mod is "Number One" (I hope!!!)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Here's an update on Blodwen and Ginger!
> 
> They're settling in well with George the pig and enjoying their little holiday!
> 
> ...




Aw - what a cute face. I hope they don't get eaten They look very happy in their new home.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Aw - what a cute face. I hope they don't get eaten They look very happy in their new home.


I'm sure no one would wanna eat the one in the white t shirt:lol:

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Aw - what a cute face. I hope they don't get eaten They look very happy in their new home.


None of them will be eaten Tally! Blodwen and Ginger are our pets, and George is a pet belonging to my mate Duncan. 

He's away in Canada for three weeks so we're looking after George (and his other animals) for him.

That's why Ginger and Blodwen are up there.....to keep George company. He's been pining over the loss of his friend Brian (another pig) recently, and he needed pig company.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> None of them will be eaten Tally! Blodwen and Ginger are our pets, and George is a pet belonging to my mate Duncan.
> 
> He's away in Canada for three weeks so we're looking after George (and his other animals) for him.
> 
> That's why Ginger and Blodwen are up there.....to keep George company. He's been pining over the loss of his friend Brian (another pig) recently, and he needed pig company.


Oh I am pleased. You can train them like dogs, you know.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> None of them will be eaten Tally! Blodwen and Ginger are our pets, and George is a pet belonging to my mate Duncan.
> 
> He's away in Canada for three weeks so we're looking after George (and his other animals) for him.
> 
> That's why Ginger and Blodwen are up there.....to keep George company. He's been pining over the loss of his friend Brian (another pig) recently, and he needed pig company.



Where had you just had that finger Pete?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Where had you just had that finger Pete?


Down some under 30 Espanola's pants if I remember correctly Jon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Down some under 30 Espanola's pants if I remember correctly Jon.


oh in your dreams!!!!!!!!

Jo


----------

